# Suggestions



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey all. I was in to r/c for along time and then got out when i went off to college. i still have all my stuff from racing though and want to get a car for playing around with at college. the only problem is i dont have much to spend on anything. i want something that can handle all of the terrain at my school, whihc would mostly be sidewalks, parking lots, and grass areas. and i havent been following any of the new things. so what would you all suggest that i should get that would be fun, but wouldnt be too exspensive either. thanks for all the help.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Im mainly a tamiya (the name says it all) but your options are endless tamiya has alot to offer without breaking the bank. Try tamiyaamerica.com.Hope it helps.


----------



## Manimal517 (Sep 7, 2008)

I would say get a Traxxas Rustler, they come ready to run


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

Traxxas:thumbsup: www.traxxas.com


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Not too many tamiya lovers here huh? remember they paved the r/c way in the 70's.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

should i try to find one of the old ones and put my stuff in it? or should i try to find one of the new brushless systems?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Brushless is awesome ive got friends that use it im still old school but brushless seems like the way to go.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Since you're going to be running in grass along with asphalt and dirt, I'd highly recommend the Traxxas Stampede XL-5. It comes with a 12 turn 550 motor that has a ton of torque, is plenty fast (not brushless speed),and requires little maintenance. You get a vehicle that has plenty of ground clearance, big enough tires to run in grass, and Traxxas' legendary toughness. Plus, a brand new one will only set you back about $140. TamiyaKing, I'm a big fan of Tamiya (especially the vintage) ones, but dollar for dollar they don't have anything to compete with Traxxas when it comes to durability or reliability. Not dissin' them. Just making a point.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

should i look at getting a used emaxx for the clearance and the four wheel drive? or would the stampede work?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

They can be pretty durable i never gave traxxas a try maybe i will one day also dont forget the clod buster is very durable but is expensive.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

isnt the clod buster a solid suspension too? compared to the emazz's and the stamped's indepedent suspension. am i right on that?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes you are its still a great truck ill admit traxxas is a good truck im just an ol loyal fan of tamiya been racin and bashing them since 84.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah TamiyaKing, Traxxas durability is rediculous. I'd say that Traxxas and HPI make the most durable plastics for bashing you're gonna find on a stock r.c. If RPM made a whole vehicle, they'd all be in trouble though. I love the Clod Buster. It was one of my dream vehicles growing up and I'd still love to own one. However the performance and durability comparisons between the two is night and day. I have an older E-Maxx and I've only upgraded the rear bulkhead to a billet piece for $35. The rest is stock and I've beaten the crap out of the thing. Lowdoughracer, a E-Maxx is an awesome truck that can conquer any terrain. If you can get ahold of a used one in good shape, go for it. Just remember it uses two battery packs which also means twice the charge time unless you have a dual charger or multiple chargers. For what you seem to want an r.c. for though, I feel the Stampede will more than satisfy you. I did take my E-Maxx through a field of dried two foot high grass once and it was sweet watching it plow through it. Haven't found much that can stop it. Also use to jump an eight foot pile of mulch at a local park. That's how I broke the rear bulkhead (twice), but once I put the aluminum one on I haven't broken anything since.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

thats good to hear about the durability. i have two chargers and multiple cells laying around from racing. so i didnt know if i should just make them into packs and use them for an emaxx or what. im not sure what kind of jumps and such i would put my truck through so thats why i didnt know if it would be better for me to try to find a used emaxx instead of a stampede.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

lowdoughracer said:


> Hey all. I was in to r/c for along time and then got out when i went off to college. i still have all my stuff from racing though and want to get a car for playing around with at college. the only problem is i dont have much to spend on anything. i want something that can handle all of the terrain at my school, whihc would mostly be sidewalks, parking lots, and grass areas. and i havent been following any of the new things. so what would you all suggest that i should get that would be fun, but wouldnt be too exspensive either. thanks for all the help.


EMaxx
IT is the best bang for your buck in RC. Either the new version... or The widemaxx. They can be had for good price used on this forum and others. 
What is your old stuff? You can sell it off to some cash for your new vehicle.
Tamiya makes a lot of great vehicles... but not many for overall bashing like you described.

The Stampede is OK.. but VERY entry level... and it is restricted by the 2 wheel drive and a very high center of gravity.
Rustler doesn't really have the ground clearance for all around bashing.
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## marioparnelli (Sep 28, 2001)

:wave: Hey Jason, Save what money you have for the really important things a young man at school needs, beer and girls! :woohoo: But if you must play with toy cars look for local oval race tracks. You already have the gear to do that.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Beer and girls. Hopefully your parents aren't paying for your education if you feel that the most important things are beer and girls. Grow up! A friend of mine got kicked out of school and lost his grants for D.U.I's and the moron deserved it. Besides, most "men" will agree that if you need beer and money for girls, you got some issues (but maybe that's the only way for you to score). Beer, hopefully you're underage and will learn the hard way because you're an embarassment to your parents and obviously immature. A young man wants to get into a constructive hobby and this is how you respond to it. I don't drink, however I have no problem if people want to do so legally and responsibly.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

hey king dork. its ok about what he said. i know he is joking about it. i know him from the few years of oval racing i used to do. so i have been in the hobby for a little bit now. there are things we joke about, and this is one of the things we joke about. so dont jump all over his case. its just in fun. thanks


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Drinking is just one of those things I don't tolerate unless you do it at home and stay there. Have had many friends go to jail (and deserved it) and hear too many stories of the innocent people getting killed by the idiot drunk to find any humor in people "joking" about how cool or important drinking is. Last summer a friend of mine was out for an innocent motorcycle ride when a drunk driver (with a suspended license) crossed the center line and hit him head on. He ended up with a broken hip and arm, and his wife a broken neck. Luckily, they both lived after a stay in intensive care and have years of physical rehab to look forward to. It's a public forum. So people might want to be a little more careful about what they "joke" about. Anyway, hope you get your hands on an E-Maxx. You won't regret it.


----------



## tgardner41 (Mar 15, 2007)

King Dork said:


> Beer and girls. Hopefully your parents aren't paying for your education if you feel that the most important things are beer and girls. Grow up! A friend of mine got kicked out of school and lost his grants for D.U.I's and the moron deserved it. Besides, most "men" will agree that if you need beer and money for girls, you got some issues (but maybe that's the only way for you to score). Beer, hopefully you're underage and will learn the hard way because you're an embarassment to your parents and obviously immature. A young man wants to get into a constructive hobby and this is how you respond to it. I don't drink, however I have no problem if people want to do so legally and responsibly...
> 
> Drinking is just one of those things I don't tolerate unless you do it at home and stay there. Have had many friends go to jail (and deserved it) and hear too many stories of the innocent people getting killed by the idiot drunk to find any humor in people "joking" about how cool or important drinking is. Last summer a friend of mine was out for an innocent motorcycle ride when a drunk driver (with a suspended license) crossed the center line and hit him head on. He ended up with a broken hip and arm, and his wife a broken neck. Luckily, they both lived after a stay in intensive care and have years of physical rehab to look forward to. It's a public forum. So people might want to be a little more careful about what they "joke" about. Anyway, hope you get your hands on an E-Maxx. You won't regret it.




CHURCH! Hope the folks that got hurt on the bike are gonna be OK. Couldn't find the post or posts with jokes about how cool and important it is to drive impaired. Go ahead and drink up if you are of age, just dont freakin' drive! And its OK to chase girls too if you want to. Glad I'm not one of the "men" who thinks those who need money to chase girls and drink beer have issues, both have to be bought and paid for to enjoy... 
:dude:


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

As far as the drinking issue, I've said my mind and moved on. Everyone has a different opinion about it like anything else. As far as my friend and his wife, they're gonna be okay but have a lot of physical therapy to look forward to. His wife luckily doesn't remember the accident at all. He actually started to lay the bike down when he saw it coming or the story would likely have a different ending. He's a good dude that I met years ago at our local r.c. track.


----------



## ROCKY 1 (Jan 9, 2009)

if you are into monster trucks, i suggest an hpi racing wheely king 4x4. it is a rtr, tough, good looking, rides wheelies all day long, chrome wheels and it will definitely attrack women. trust me. i have one. you can pick one up brand new for around 220 bucks. good luck. ROCKY 1


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

R.c. cars can certainly attract the ladies:thumbsup:.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

King Dork said:


> R.c. cars can certainly attract the ladies:thumbsup:.


Ive got the opposite it keeps the wife away!:dude:


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

haha. it kept my family away when i raced. but i hope it would do the opposite withthe college girls. :dude:


----------

